# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Taai slijm

## luwikie1971

Hallo
Ik maak teveel slijm aan in mijn keel kan heel slecht tegen andere mensen die roken zelf nog nooit gerookt haarlak spuitbus doedorant verstuiver parfum wat kan ik hier tegen doen moet morgen een afspraak maken met de huisarts voor een allergietest want ik ben zaterdagavond 19 -11-2011 naar de dokterswacht geweest en medicatie gekregen almeer een jaar last van deze klatchen echt lastig ik heb ook al een neusspray helpt wel een beetje.

----------


## parfum

Ik heb exact hetzelfde probleem en ben overal allergisch voor, ook ik heb al jarenlang neussprays om die klachten tegen te gaan, maar van die sprays krijg ik steeds bloedneuzen, nu kreeg ik een nieuw soort spray genaamd Allergodil, ik gebruik dit nu bijna 4 weken en het lijkt iets te gaan werken.
Over het algemeen is het zo dat je sprays al meerdere maanden moet gebruiken wil je er resultaat van bemerken, dus je moet nog wel even geduld hebben als je het pas sinds 19-11-11 gebruikt, dan kan het nog niet werken.\
Ik wens je veel succes toe.

----------

